# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Sông Hương – nét dịu dàng

## Taeyeon0903

Huế không chỉ gắn với vẻ đẹp cổ kính của những đền chùa, thành quách, lăng tẩm... mà còn nổi tiếng với dòng sông Hương thơ mộng.


Cầu Trường Tiền duyên dáng bắc qua sông Hương

Gọi là sông Hương vì từ xa xưa, dòng sông này chảy qua những cánh rừng nhiều thảo mộc có hương thơm, nên khi vào Huế, dòng sông đem theo hương thơm của cây cỏ thiên nhiên. Với độ dài 80 km, sông Hương uốn lượn trong thành phố Huế như một sự sắp đặt để làm vui lòng du khách.
Dòng nước trong xanh tĩnh lặng, thành quách, lầu xá hai bên bờ in bóng xuống dòng sông như là tranh vẽ. Chiếc cầu Trường Tiền màu trắng bạc bắc qua sông Hương, duyên dáng như cô gái Huế trong chiếc áo dài tím rất Huế…
Sông Hương như một dải lụa hiền hoà miên man chảy rồi như một người dẫn đường xuôi dòng nước đưa du khách đến miệt vườn Vỹ Dạ với vườn hoa thảm cỏ xanh mướt, ngược lên Thiên Mụ để thả mình theo tiếng chuông chùa văng vẳng, rồi đột ngột rẽ vào sông Bạch Yến tới bến Huyền Không để phiêu diêu cùng với gió mây, với thế giới của hoa trơm trái ngọt và thiền giữa một không gian cổ kính…


Màu tím dịu dàng của Huế




Sông Hương - nét dịu dàng

*Để đi đến điểm này  bạn có thể tham khảo* tour du lịch huế 1 ngày - tour du lich hue 1 ngay
*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue_
Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào_ _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## dongyi

Nhìn phong cảnh ở Sông Hương thơ mộng quá.

----------


## heocoi

Nhìn cảnh thơ mông quá. Tớ thik sự dịu dàng của con gái Huế.

----------


## tamtre

đi qua cầu vào buổi tối, đẹp và lãng mạn lắm ý  :tongue:

----------


## tieuho

Vậy à. nhưng đi lên cầu một mình liệu có lãng mạn không nhỉ.. hiii

----------

